# [OT]Sprawa wydajności SATA w Linuksie

## Yatmai

Zawsze było dla mnei oczywiste, że dyski Sata biją na głowę "przestarzałe" Pata, przeglądając stronki o sprzęcie trafiłęm na artykuł odnośnie "wyższości" kontrolera szeregowego nad równoległym i w sumie zwątpiłem.

Testy testami, poza tym Linux ma nieco inne sterowniki niż zastosowane w tamtych testach, więc pomijając hdparm contest, który pojawił się troche czasu temu mam takie pytanie do posiadaczy twardzieli sata, czy w "życiowych" zastosowaniach uzyskujecie tak mały przyrost wydajności ? Czy jednak jest toto szybkie jak wcześniej wierzyłem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

różnica jest znikoma, poprostu nowsza technologia ot co.

----------

## Smoothny

Technologia sama w sobie zakłada przepustowosci rzędu 150MB/s a w przypadku SATA-II 300MB/s. Problem w tym ze dyski pod SATA ktore są w powszechnej sprzedazy i tak są wstanie podać do magistrali ~65 MB/s więc trzeba poczekać na rewolucje w architekturze dysków a to tak szybko nie nastąpi. Na razie producenci mogą podkręcać mocno już podkręconą predkosc obrotową, ale potrzebna jest po porstu nowa technologia konstrukcji dysku.

Co śmieszne niektore testy wykazały wyższość dyskow PATA nad SATA. SATA sprawdza się tylko na razie w macierzach dyskowych. Przy klasycznej konfiguracji w domowych PC roznica jest nieudczuwalna.

Jednak juz teraz widać że SATA szybko zdominuje rynek PC. Myślę że oplaca się inwestować w SATA-II. Glowne zalety to konstrukcja przy obecnych mozliwosciach. Napiecie znacznie nizsze niz przy PATA. Mniejsze interferencje. Kable waskie ulatwiaja cyrkulacje powietrza wewnatrz komputeraz i znacznie dluzsze. Dyski powinny być Hot-pluggable ale na razie male wsparcie ze strony zasilacza.

----------

## Yatmai

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> SATA sprawdza się tylko na razie w macierzach dyskowych. 

 

W sumie docelowo myślałem o spięciu dwóch dysków SATA w RAID 0, ale to i tak dopiero za jakiś (dłuższy) czas,

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> Jednak juz teraz widać że SATA szybko zdominuje rynek PC. Myślę że oplaca się inwestować w SATA-II. Glowne zalety to konstrukcja przy obecnych mozliwosciach. Napiecie znacznie nizsze niz przy PATA. Mniejsze interferencje. Kable waskie ulatwiaja cyrkulacje powietrza wewnatrz komputeraz i znacznie dluzsze. Dyski powinny być Hot-pluggable ale na razie male wsparcie ze strony zasilacza.

 

a biorąc pod uwagę, że SATA jest technologią przyszłościową, lecz swą potęge okaże dopiero w przyszłości, odpuszcze go sobie narazie (do kolejnego upgradu sprzętu ??  :Very Happy: )

Bardzo dziękuje za przemyślenia i uwagi  :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

jestem posiadaczem i stałym użytkownikiem dysków sata i pata. Moge tyle stwierdzić: sata jest o jakieś 10 mb szybsza w moim przypadku (zarówno read jak i write)

W porównani WD Caviar SE 8MB 80GB ATA/100 i Hitachi DeskStar 250GB SeriaAtaLast edited by Johnny_Bit on Sun Jul 23, 2006 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## radziel

Oczywiście wszystko zależy od tego jakiej generacji bdyski porównujemy, ze swojej strony mogę zapewnić że przesiadka z Maxtora 40gb 5400rpm PATA (~20-30mb/s) na WD Cavar 250 g 7200rpm, SATA (~50-60 mb/s) różnica jest bardzo odczuwalna  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

A tak jeszcze w gestii technicznej, w jajku widziałem sterowniki do kontrolerów SATA... A co z SATA2 ?? Poleci toto na sterach SATA czy trzeba czekać aż włączą do kernela nowe drivery ?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

są sata2, z tego co czytałem w kodzie to powino być ok

----------

## Yatmai

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> są sata2, z tego co czytałem w kodzie to powino być ok

 

Że znaczy się przykładowy "Uli Electronics SATA support" (wszędzie piszą tylko SATA, żadnej wzmianki o SATA2) pociągnie SATAII ??

----------

## Smoothny

Hmm. Wydaje mi się (ale głowy nie dam sobie uciąć), że interfejs sprzetowy z jakimi "rozmawia" jądro jest taki sam w SATA i SATA-II. Po prostu ew przy posidaniu dysku nowszej generacji komunikaty o zakonczeniu operacji docieraja szybciej. Przynajmniej tak zakłada idealna teoria kompatybilności wstecznej  :Razz: 

----------

## mbar

Aż się włączę, bo już nie mogę wytrzymać: NIE MA CZEGOŚ TAKIEGO JAK SATA-II i przestańcie powtarzać te marketingowe głupoty.

----------

## Smoothny

Rzeczywiście w oficjalnej nomenklaturze ta  nazwa nie istnieje.

wikipedia.org:

 *Quote:*   

> The 3.0 Gb/s specification has been very widely referred to as Serial ATA II (SATA II), contrary to the wishes of the Serial ATA standards organization that authored it. The official website notes that SATA II was in fact that organization's name at the time, the SATA 3Gb/s specification being only one of many that the former SATA II defined, and suggests that SATA 3Gb/s be used instead. (The Serial ATA standards organization has since changed names, and is now The Serial ATA International Organization, abbreviated SATA-IO.)

 

Jednak jak wynika z cytowanego fragmentu sama organizacja ugięła się pod tą nieoficjalną nomenklaturą.

 *Quote:*   

> SATA 3Gb/s is sometimes also referred to as SATA/300 or SATA II

 

W takim razie najbezpieczniejszą nazwą wydaja się SATA/300. W rzeczywistosci jest to tylko bitwa na znaczenia.

T. Różewicz, Ocalony, fragment:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Szukam nauczyciela i mistrza
> 
> niech przywróci mi wzrok słuch i mowę
> ...

 

Chciałbym jeszcze zaznaczyć, że nazewnictwo SATA-I i SATA-II przewija się w dokumentach na temat wsparcia SATA przez Linux.

----------

## mbar

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> Jednak jak wynika z cytowanego fragmentu sama organizacja ugięła się pod tą nieoficjalną nomenklaturą.
> 
> 

 

Nie, wcale tak nie wynika.

----------

## Yatmai

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Aż się włączę, bo już nie mogę wytrzymać: NIE MA CZEGOŚ TAKIEGO JAK SATA-II i przestańcie powtarzać te marketingowe głupoty.

 

No właśnie głównie o to mi tu chodzi, by odróżnić fakty od marketingu (a i to drugie odrzucić  :Very Happy: ). Przykładowy DualDDR, teoretycznie 2x większa przepustowość pamięci... W praktyce wzrost wydajności systemu rzędu 10% lub nawet mniej  :Very Happy: 

A swoją drogą, trzęsę troche portkami, bo mobo, które ew. chciałbym sobie sprawić wymaga doinstalowywania całego szeregu sterów do Xp. Z tym, że do Xp są te drivery na stronie producenta, Linuksa traktują po macoszemu, więc wole sie upewnić, że wsio będzie działać  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Przykładowy DualDDR, teoretycznie 2x większa przepustowość pamięci... W praktyce wzrost wydajności systemu rzędu 10% lub nawet mniej 

 Przy słabym kontrolerze.  :Razz:  Przy dobrych z tego co wiem ponad 30% - a to już nieźle.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Miałem na myśli kontroler wbudowany w procki na socket939  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze NCQ. Są do tego potrzebne sterowniki, czy jest to całkowicie realizowane wyłącznie przez kontroler sprzętowy ?

----------

## no4b

AFAIK sterownik musi mieć wsparcie.

----------

## Yatmai

A mamy takowe w naszych ukochanych kernelach ?  :Smile: 

----------

